# Kein Ton?



## Stormyend (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ich hab keinen Ton mehr!
Nach dem 2. mal neustarten hatte ich dann wieder Ton, der verschwand aber auch wieder... Ton ist überall eingeschaltet (auch beim Mixer), Test sound lässt sich nicht abspielden und Windows Media player gibt auch ne fehlermeldung aus..

Kann mir wer helfen?

Danke im Vorraus,

MfG
Stormy


----------



## PC Heini (28. Januar 2011)

Grüss Dich

Was sagt denn der Gerätemanager?
Ev ist der Treiber defekt. Nochmals den Soundtreiber neu installieren.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (28. Januar 2011)

Stormyend hat gesagt.:


> und Windows Media player gibt auch ne fehlermeldung aus..
> 
> Kann mir wer helfen?


 
wenn du uns noch sagen kannst, was GENAU in dieser besagten Meldung steht.

Ansonsten wie PC Heini bereits geschrieben hat, überprüfen, ob der Treiber noch "vorhanden"/instlliert ist.

Oder mal in den Soundeigenschaften nachschauen und überprüfen, welches Ausgabegerät ausgewählt wurde.

mfg
bo


----------



## Stormyend (28. Januar 2011)

Beim Wiedergeben der Datei ist in Windows Media Player ein Problem aufgetreten. Klicken Sie auf "Webhilfe", um weitere Unterstützung zu erhalten.


Was genau soll der Manager denn sagen?


----------



## ComFreek (28. Januar 2011)

Versuche mal die Datei mit einem anderen Programm zu öffnen wie z.B. mit dem VLC-Player.
Denn es könnte auch sein, dass der Windows Media Player dieses Format deiner Datei nicht unterstützt.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (28. Januar 2011)

Naja ist jetzt fraglich, ob du dir deinen Media Player zerschossen oder ein Treiber-Problem hast.

Wenn er ein Treiber Problem hat, dann sollte der Media Player trotzdem die Musik abspielen, aber ohne SOund.

Funktioner die Soundausgabe bei einem Video oder einer MP3, die via VLC abgespielt wurde?


----------



## PC Heini (29. Januar 2011)

Stormyend hat gesagt.:


> Beim Wiedergeben der Datei ist in Windows Media Player ein Problem aufgetreten. Klicken Sie auf "Webhilfe", um weitere Unterstützung zu erhalten.
> 
> 
> Was genau soll der Manager denn sagen?


 
Wenn Du den Gerätemanager meinst, sagt der Dir, ob ein Gerät oder Treiber funktioniert oder nicht. Funktioniert ein bestimmtes Gerät nicht ordnungsgemäss, so gibt der Manager hinter dem betreffenden Gerät ein gelbes oder rotes Ausruf-/Fragezeichen aus.
Ist dies nicht der Fall, so musste uns wirklich genauer erklären, um was für nen Sound es sich handelt. Win hat auch nen eigenen Sound mit an Bord. Wenn Du den meinst, liegt ein echtes Problem vor.


----------



## Stormyend (29. Januar 2011)

Also wenn ich bspw. was auf YouTube schaue, ist das Bild aber nicht der Ton da. 
Alle lieder mit VLC gehen, werden aber ohne Ton abgespielt. 
Windows Media player gibt beim selbem Lied besagte Fehlermeldung aus. 
Geräte-Manager zeigt nichts an, bei Test kommt: Fehlergabe bei dem testen des Testons (oder so ähnlich)

Ich find das komisch, manchmal geht der Ton ja... Einmal war es sogar so, das ich ein Video gebuffert have als der Ton ging, dann ging der Ton überall bis der des Vids nicht...


----------



## PC Heini (30. Januar 2011)

So wird das nichts geben.
Teile uns bitte mal mit, um was für ein Gerät es sich handelt.
Laptop oder PC. Wenn PC, selbstbau oder fertig kekauft? Marke dess PCs. EV Mainboardname.
Welches Betriebssystem?  Onboardsound oder Soundkarte. Name dess Soundchips, Name der Soundkarte. 
All diese Angaben können auch mit dem Programm " EVEREST " herausgefunden werden.


----------



## Stormyend (30. Januar 2011)

Also, hoffe ich schreib hier einigermaßen richtige informationen hin:
Notebook, 
Betriebssystem	Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition
Soundkarte	VIA VT8237A/8251 High Definition Audio Controller

Ich hab da nich so viel gefunden, soll ich einfach nen Screen von Everest posten?


----------



## PC Heini (30. Januar 2011)

Schau mal hier nach dem richtigen Treiber; http://www.treiberupdate.de/treiber...HDAudioCodecVT8237A/VT8251/VT1708/VT1618.html


----------



## Stormyend (30. Januar 2011)

Erstmal danke für die Hilfe!
Leider kein Vista treiber.. Soll ich den XP nehmen?

EDIT:
habe nur andere gefunden die auf Vista gehen


----------



## ComFreek (30. Januar 2011)

Ich würde den mal probieren, aber vorher bitte Systemwiederherstellungspunkt anlegen!


----------



## mariaroench (30. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht auch einmal das trivialste überprüfen: sind alle Stecker richtig drin?


----------



## SananniC (7. Februar 2011)

Hi,
wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe geht es erst seit kurzem nicht mehr.
Hast du zu dem Zeitpunkt neue Software installiert?
Wenn ja, versuchs mit ner Deinstallation, ansonsten installier den Treiber mal


----------



## Stormyend (12. Februar 2011)

Hey,
Sorry das ich mich nich gemeldet habe. Mittlerweile geht der Ton wieder, weis nich wieso also er is jetzt auch seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr "ausgefallen".

Danke aber an alle die hier geschrieben haben! Werd trotzdem mal versuchen nen treiber neuzuinstallieren.


----------

